# Arrest in missing Salt Lake - U of Utah Student - Lyft Driver dropped off at park before disappearing



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Couple threads on here, as Uber Lyft driver dropped her off from the airport at a park in North Salt Lake. Where she met someone. Uber/Lyft driver had nothing to do with it, which we knew already. But was last person to see her after dropping her off at the park.

Watching news conference on this now on local Salt Lake news...... a male arrested. Who had been in contact with her prior. Burned her in the back yard, and charred material dug out of fresh grave from his back yard. DNA matches the young lady.

Hats off to law enforcement. See what transpires in the future with trial and conviction.

https://www.deseretnews.com/article...nzie-lueck-case-custody-exclusive-photos.html

https://www.sltrib.com/news/2019/06/28/salt-lake-city-police/


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Couple threads on here, as Uber Lyft driver dropped her off from the airport at a park in North Salt Lake. Where she met someone. Uber/Lyft driver had nothing to do with it, which we knew already. But was last person to see her after dropping her off at the park.
> 
> Watching news conference on this now on local Salt Lake news...... a male arrested. Who had been in contact with her prior. Burned her in the back yard, and charred material dug out of fresh grave from his back yard. DNA matches the young lady.
> 
> ...


There are some really sick mofos out there.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> Couple threads on here, as Uber Lyft driver dropped her off from the airport at a park in North Salt Lake. Where she met someone. Uber/Lyft driver had nothing to do with it, which we knew already. But was last person to see her after dropping her off at the park.
> 
> Watching news conference on this now on local Salt Lake news...... a male arrested. Who had been in contact with her prior. Burned her in the back yard, and charred material dug out of fresh grave from his back yard. DNA matches the young lady.
> 
> ...


What a sick bastard.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

There is more about this story. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Mackenzie-Lueck-sugar-baby-sought-men-35.html


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> There are some really sick mofos out there.


Apparently the supply is endless. The naïveté of some millennials is beyond comprehension.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Just be extra careful transporting young females at night, especially remote places...first suspect will always be the driver who dropped her.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Apparently the supply is endless. The naïveté of some millennials is beyond comprehension.


US Millennials are living in a safer world than anyone since the 1950s.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

XPG said:


> There is more about this story.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Mackenzie-Lueck-sugar-baby-sought-men-35.html


Very promiscuous.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Ah, she was a prostitute. Doesn't excuse it, but those are very big dice to roll these days.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Ah, she was a prostitute. Doesn't excuse it, but those are very big dice to roll these days.


Then her death was an Occupational Hazzard.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

So naive and sad. Crazy story gets crazier.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

XPG said:


> There is more about this story.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Mackenzie-Lueck-sugar-baby-sought-men-35.html


By some estimates there are over 2MM women worldwide on sites like Seeking Arrangement engaging in this type of "work". Unfortunately the (often false) promises of being showered with money/jewelry/gifts/trips to exotic locales by bored married men lead gals to make extremely dangerous decisions like meeting a stranger in a park at 3am. Not taking a position either way, but legalization of sex work may help drive some of this out of the shadows and protect naive gals like MacKenzie from the dangerous realities associated with escorting, sugar babying, etc. May she rest in peace.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

http://fortune.com/2019/04/14/human-sex-trafficking-us-slavery/
*Human Trafficking Is an Epidemic in the U.S. It's Also Big Business*


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

goneubering said:


> http://fortune.com/2019/04/14/human-sex-trafficking-us-slavery/
> *Human Trafficking Is an Epidemic in the U.S. It's Also Big Business*


In this case, it appears the young woman was pimping herself out and carrying out business on her own. I met some of them when driving a taxi, and that activity still happens today. I have sat outside with the meter running and waited for some of them to complete her tricks, that she found off the internet.

*In the case with the Lyft driver; the wait time pay sucks, and ending the trip is imminent.*

I get paid $24.00 and hour on wait time with my cab, and have no problem waiting! If she don't come back with my money, and my meter is still rolling, then there will be a serious problem!


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> In this case, it appears the young woman was pimping herself out and carrying out business on her own. I met some of them when driving a taxi, and that activity still happens today. I have sat outside with the meter running and waited for some of them to complete her tricks, that she found off the internet.
> 
> In the case with the Lyft driver; the wait time pay sucks, and ending the trip is imminent.
> 
> I get paid $24.00 and hour on wait time with my cab, and have no problem waiting! If she don't come back with my money, and my meter is still rolling, then there will be a serious problem!


Agreed, while human trafficking is a huge concern worldwide, in this case it sounds like the victim was a willing participant in the "lifestyle". I've read several articles that mentioned her secret social media accounts, and the Daily Mail article definitely seems legit with regards to her posts on FB pages discussing sugar babying and sex work. It definitely sounds like she was escorting in some capacity.

Again, not passing judgment, but if that were me driving her I would have absolutely refused to drop her off in that park. I absolutely would have driven her to the nearest police station. If Lyft were to deactivate me, so be it. I'm sure the Lyft driver in this case feels horrible and at least partially blames themselves for what happened.

If anything, please make sure to get a dashcam.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

That's great for the Lyft driver that they are not considered a suspect.



Ubering4Beer said:


> Agreed, while human trafficking is a huge concern worldwide, in this case it sounds like the victim was a willing participant in the "lifestyle". I've read several articles that mentioned her secret social media accounts, and the Daily Mail article definitely seems legit with regards to her posts on FB pages discussing sugar babying and sex work. It definitely sounds like she was escorting in some capacity.
> 
> Again, not passing judgment, but if that were me driving her I would have absolutely refused to drop her off in that park. I absolutely would have driven her to the nearest police station. If Lyft were to deactivate me, so be it. I'm sure the Lyft driver in this case feels horrible and at least partially blames themselves for what happened.
> 
> If anything, please make sure to get a dashcam.


If you refuse to drop someone off it's called kidnapping. Even if you call police. Unless you specifically know that there will be a problem or if's a case of human trafficking there is nothing you can do but wait to see where the person goes and get the license plate of the car they get into and call the cops. What if a person tells you that they are meeting their friend at the park and comes up with some good excuse for it. What if they say drop them off at the Walgreens and they have it set up to meet a block away or you drop them off a block from the park at a business/

No I'm sure the Lyft driver does not blame themselves because they had nothing to do with it whatsoever.



XPG said:


> There is more about this story.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Mackenzie-Lueck-sugar-baby-sought-men-35.html


Very sad, a lot of women do this but you have to be smart about it, meet them in person in public and make sure you know they have money or have a good job and source of income. I guess if some are married it will be hard to find their info if they are cheating such as where they live but if they show up in a 20 year old beat up car that's a sign. I don't judge her, she just ran into a predator. Some sugar babies end up married to a President.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> Couple threads on here, as Uber Lyft driver dropped her off from the airport at a park in North Salt Lake. Where she met someone. Uber/Lyft driver had nothing to do with it, which we knew already. But was last person to see her after dropping her off at the park.
> 
> Watching news conference on this now on local Salt Lake news...... a male arrested. Who had been in contact with her prior. Burned her in the back yard, and charred material dug out of fresh grave from his back yard. DNA matches the young lady.
> 
> ...


I was struck by how twisted this post became.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

This is the first I've heard of this. How awful for her family and friends. May she RIP.

I agree with you @DriverMark, hats off to law enforcement.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> People do not practice cannibalism there any more than they do in Canada or the US. Come on you don't have to go overboard with your racist imagination.


Yes they do.

Sorry man. Life isn't how the MSM pushes it

Cannibalism is occurring right now in Congo, Liberia, for example.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> Yes they do.
> 
> Sorry man. Life isn't how the MSM pushes it
> 
> Cannibalism is occurring right now in Congo, Liberia, for example.


People like you are the reason Trump won. Trump loves conspiracy theorists who he tells don't believe your eyes and ears.

So do you think he ate her raw or after she was cooked?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> People like you are the reason Trump won. Trump loves conspiracy theorists who he tells don't believe your eyes and ears.
> 
> So do you think he ate her raw or after she was cooked?


Are you still taking the Position that cannibalism is just as common in the US as it is in Africa?

You seem to be unfamiliar with General Butt Naked in Liberia.

He ate children and so did his militia because they believed it made them invincible in combat.

Are you denying the slave trade, that includes people for food, in the Congo?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> Are you still taking the Position that cannibalism is just as common in the US as it is in Africa?
> 
> You seem to be unfamiliar with General Butt Naked in Liberia.
> 
> ...


Stew in your racist hatred. I've never seen someone so racist to invoke cannibalism when a girl goes missing after a Lyft ride.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Stew in your racist hatred. I've never seen someone so racist to invoke cannibalism when a girl goes missing after a Lyft ride.


Nonsense reply

Don't get so angry when learning something new.

Now you know that people still practice cannibalism in Africa.

......


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> People do not practice cannibalism there any more than they do in Canada or the US. Come on you don't have to go overboard with your racist imagination.


Best to ignore the racist Trumpanzee trolls infesting this site (and country).


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Best to ignore the racist Trumpanzee trolls infesting this site (and country).


Fact check me. I'll wait.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Psychopathic behavior that is consistent with traits *common* to some *serial killers* include* sensation seeking, a lack of remorse or guilt, impulsivity, the need for control, and predatory behavior. *

So basically that describes Donald Trump;


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Lots of sickos out there. Girl had a life in front of her. It’s a shame.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

"spree automatic weapon mass shooting murderers" LOL! That is quite specific.

What about shootings that occur before noon on Tuesdays that follow a Seahawks MNF win during the months of October & November only?



Michael1230nj said:


> Lots of sickos out there. Girl had a life in front of her. It's a shame.


She did, but she also dabbled in danger. This isn't a blame the victim thing, but we have some control in what positions we find ourselves in.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> 90% of serial killers and spree automatic weapon mass shooting murderers in the US are white men.
> 
> Psychopathic behavior that is consistent with traits *common* to some *serial killers* include* sensation seeking, a lack of remorse or guilt, impulsivity, the need for control, and predatory behavior. *
> 
> So basically that describes Donald Trump;


Not true. Even mother jones shows that blacks are over represented in mass shootings.

Try again.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> Not true. Even mother jones shows that blacks are over represented in mass shootings.
> 
> Try again.


Black on black violence just never makes the news...


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> Not true. Even mother jones shows that blacks are over represented in mass shootings.
> 
> Try again.


This is true. Whites typically kill more per event, but blacks participate in more shootings where their are multiple victims.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> Not true. Even mother jones shows that blacks are over represented in mass shootings.
> 
> The crime fighting community used to think blacks couldn't be serial killers because "blacks weren't smart or disciplined enough", but that changed in the 80s. Guess what they found? Blacks are over represented in serial killing too.
> 
> Try again.


Please take your racist views to Stormfront it's not wanted here. I hope you don't drive for Uber or Lyft.



BigRedDriver said:


> This is true. Whites typically kill more per event, but blacks participate in more shootings where their are multiple victims.


Black people kill other black people usually in drug related or gang related incidents. White people kill innocent people in theaters, toddlers and other students in schools and people at outdoor concerts. So if you enter into a drug or gang filled life you know what you are getting into. When you drop off you kid at school chances are that a white man will kill them.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Please take your racist views to Stormfront it's not wanted here. I hope you don't drive for Uber or Lyft.


Stating facts isn't racist.

I'll say what I want, where I want. Your ignorance is startling.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> Stating facts isn't racist.
> 
> I'll say what I want, where I want. Your ignorance is startling.


Your racism is disgusting and vile.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Your racism is disgusting and vile.


Staring facts is racist?

Repeating the same fiction over and over doesn't make it true.

Did you fact check me? Don't be ignorant.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

The girls life was taken by an Evil man. Unfortunately they come in all colors.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> The girls life was taken by an Evil man. Unfortunately they come in all colors.


I think that is missing the point.

Evil appears more often in certain races.

Why? That is the only question The Who and What are consistent across countries and time.

Can't solve problems unless folks acknowledge reality.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

That’s clearly Racist. By definition.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Please take your racist views to Stormfront it's not wanted here. I hope you don't drive for Uber or Lyft.
> 
> 
> Black people kill other black people usually in drug related or gang related incidents. White people kill innocent people in theaters, toddlers and other students in schools and people at outdoor concerts. So if you enter into a drug or gang filled life you know what you are getting into. When you drop off you kid at school chances are that a white man will kill them.


That wasn't the disputed fact.

White mass killers also have something in common, most are on antidepressants, or a combination of antidepressants and other drugs.


----------



## HYPExBEAST (Dec 19, 2017)

Damn... Rest In Peace


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

she said she had "experience" well no prostitute with experience meets someone at a park at 3am unless shes experienced with crack meth or heroin competent management is also a way to avoid this fate since they wouldn't allow 3am park dates or regular Lyft to be used, a real pro uses black because those drivers will work of books & become clients

just one of the many naive know it alls that give the adult business a bad name

btw
uber lyft are the ones human trafficking more in 1 day then these apps entire exisistence


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

zeroperminute said:


> she said she had "experience" well no prostitute with experience meets someone at a park at 3am unless shes experienced with crack meth or heroin competent management is also a way to avoid this fate since they wouldn't allow 3am park dates or regular Lyft to be used, a real pro uses black because those drivers will work of books & become clients
> 
> just one of the many naive know it alls that give the adult business a bad name
> 
> ...


Might have been a thrill junkie as well. They do exist.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> I think that is missing the point.
> 
> Evil appears more often in certain races.
> 
> ...


So white people enslaving black people for hundreds of years and thinking of them as property is not evil?

Are Putin, MBS, Kim and Trump not evil? Is separating kids from their parents and putting them in cages without basic hygiene and healthcare not evil? Is killing people you disagree with not evil. Is saying that the press is the enemy not evil when they are reporting what you do and when it is one of the reasons we have the Constitution and is the only job mentioned in it? Is stealing from America not evil, is ignoring climate change for the purposes of greed and power not evil?

Is giving tax cuts to billionaires who don't need it and money is just a numbers game of how much they die with while seniors are getting $800 a month and are homeless and living in their cars and can't afford medications not evil?


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Might have been a thrill junkie as well. They do exist.


actual prostitutes with experience do not meet people in parks at 3am unless its crack meth heroin pills involved she got off a plane and no regulars were available and risked a stranger for it? actual prostitutes go through enough real life situations to avoid being the next green river killers victim unless of course they the junkie type

alone at park at 3am is kinda one of those things you learn 1st day

all these college & internet milinials think they know the business because apps let everyone participate but they find out there's rules & regulations to it, codes if you follow that lead to success & if you ignore or dont know lead to being burned up in someones back yard

can happen to anyone but there are basic precautions one can take to minimize the risk she should of stuck to being an "instagram model" enjoying her sugar daddies flying her out with nice hotels & pre paid bookings witn no management and "safety"

guy was a sicko but her actually offering other women advice (which can be code to help a mis pimp(incompetent management) recruit) is equally repulsive she was endangering other womens lives with her foolish attempt to offer "help" finding sugar daddies & being a sugar baby which is code for mis managed prostitute


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

zeroperminute said:


> she said she had "experience" well no prostitute with experience meets someone at a park at 3am unless shes experienced with crack meth or heroin competent management is also a way to avoid this fate since they wouldn't allow 3am park dates or regular Lyft to be used, a real pro uses black because those drivers will work of books & become clients
> 
> just one of the many naive know it alls that give the adult business a bad name
> 
> ...


Her face without makeup has all the characteristics of a drug abuser. If she ever made it to 35, she would have meth face... collagen breaking down,meth face.

No reason for any females to be roaming around at 2 am or 3 am...
Once you have a stable job, you have bills to pay, etc etc , you automatically go to sleep at night. So young crowd just needs to get past that 18-24 year old phase.

At 2 am, I don't even step out of my own house .


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

The article stated that the murderer hails from Africa. I'm familiar with that country and its many cantons such as Egypt, Morocco, Ethiopia, Madagascar, South Africa, Côte d'Ivoire, et cetera.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Nigerians really smart... Engineers and Doctors,some of them like used cars salesman, very good at talking ... ... 
Ethiopians ... way different personality than Nigerians. Ethiopians act like South Indians? And they look like South Indians... Most likely Ethiopians migrated to South India.
Just going by the map.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> Not true. Even mother jones shows that blacks are over represented in mass shootings.
> 
> Try again.


Classic case of Lee239 switching from numbers, to percentage, and back only to suit the current point


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> So white people enslaving black people for hundreds of years and thinking of them as property is not evil?
> 
> Are Putin, MBS, Kim and Trump not evil? Is separating kids from their parents and putting them in cages without basic hygiene and healthcare not evil? Is killing people you disagree with not evil. Is saying that the press is the enemy not evil when they are reporting what you do and when it is one of the reasons we have the Constitution and is the only job mentioned in it? Is stealing from America not evil, is ignoring climate change for the purposes of greed and power not evil?
> 
> Is giving tax cuts to billionaires who don't need it and money is just a numbers game of how much they die with while seniors are getting $800 a month and are homeless and living in their cars and can't afford medications not evil?


You forget that the country of origin are responsible for they're citizens. Those countries have never sent as much as a single representative, money or aide to THEIR OWN CITIZENS.

Yet you lambast us?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm just gonna put the racists on ignore here like I do in real life and I don't interact with them.

and I have never been on a forum with bigger racists and I've posted on one where you get your account suspended for saying too many true things about how horrible Trump is but even there people don't resort to open racism, we have Trump to thank for this garbage of dividing the country.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> I'm just gonna put the racists on ignore here like I do in real life and I don't interact with them.
> 
> and I have never been on a forum with bigger racists and I've posted on one where you get your account suspended for saying too many true things about how horrible Trump is but even there people don't resort to open racism, we have Trump to thank for this garbage of dividing the country.


You're probably the most ignorant person I have come across in a long time. Everything you don't like is racist. You haven't refuted a thing. You are a typical intolerant leftist.

There is no room for debate on the left. They are right and you are evil. That's what it boils down to. And then they turn to their burnout friends and say "I just slayed a nazi, bro!" and everybody feels like they just saved the planet. Before all leaving in their own vehicles.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

I was reading about this today. Am relieved the Lyft driver had nothing to do with it. I was skeptical of why she went from the airport with a rather large piece of luggage to a park a few blocks from her place. Didn't make any sense. But if this guy who they arrested was one of her Sugar Daddies, then maybe that's why she agreed to meet him. Really a shame. Utah looking pretty sketchy these days.


----------



## RebelPercMom (Mar 17, 2019)

This case is not about racism. It's about homicide. Plain and simple.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

RebelPercMom said:


> This case is not about racism. It's about homicide. Plain and simple.


Exactly but one racist member here said the murderer came from a place where where cannibalism is a big problem, implying that one black person means that all black people are bad, but when one white person kills 50 at a concert then he thinks all white killers are good.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Damn. This young girl is Dead. And some of these posts. Damn.



Lee239 said:


> Exactly but one racist member here said the murderer came from a place where where cannibalism is a big problem, implying that one black person means that all black people are bad, but when one white person kills 50 at a concert then he thinks all white killers are good.


I have found that using the Ignore option really makes sense.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Ubering4Beer said:


> By some estimates there are over 2MM women worldwide on sites like Seeking Arrangement engaging in this type of "work". Unfortunately the (often false) promises of being showered with money/jewelry/gifts/trips to exotic locales by bored married men lead gals to make extremely dangerous decisions like meeting a stranger in a park at 3am. Not taking a position either way, but legalization of sex work may help drive some of this out of the shadows and protect naive gals like MacKenzie from the dangerous realities associated with escorting, sugar babying, etc. May she rest in peace.


Some men have come up with a "solution" to sugar babies. Its not that difficult to get them to have sex early on, without having spent anything/much on them. Then they move on to the next one.

If this trend increases, sugar babying will be a difficult, arduous process where a "baby" needs to interview men and demand payment up front. The interviews and screenings need to be carried out by someone (john). Then its just prostitution.

The problem with the "business model" is that it relies on niave men. Over time they are wising up and realizing that if they can score one "sugar baby", they can score 100 under the same pretenses. I think the whole SB/SD relationship is a fetish; rich man wants to be in control of a young woman he normally wouldn't be able to obtain by buying her trinkets.

It hasn't happened to me yet, but I suspect one of these days it might; meet a young woman who seems interested in me only to discover that the relationship is transactional. Thats the one benefit of dating rich girls, they don't need a sugar daddy's money.

Women are doing it to themselves. :smdh:


----------



## HYPExBEAST (Dec 19, 2017)

WHAT


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Sorry about her being murdered.

Bet Lyft driver went through hell for a few days, with Police suspecting him of the abduction.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> Damn. This young girl is Dead. And some of these posts. Damn.
> 
> 
> I have found that using the Ignore option really makes sense.


True story!! I must have more than 50 posters on Ignore right now. A few of them I've blocked based on their very first post. They usually don't last very long anyway because the mods here do a good job.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Apparently the supply is endless. The naïveté of some millennials is beyond comprehension.


You can tell from the Facebook selfies that the media was using to show Mackensie depicted her as a flirt. Wide eyes and open mouth is usually a typical gesture right before the money shot in porn.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

A lot of these posts are just Graffiti. I can’t believe that some are serious. Probably 14 year old kids just acting out. Or guys that never got laid in high school and hate woman.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> A lot of these posts are just Graffiti. I can't believe that some are serious. Probably 14 year old kids just acting out. Or guys that never got laid in high school and hate woman.


Meh. One exploiter got murdered by another exploiter.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Better that they act out in here.

An audience for these poor wretched lost souls.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> Meh. One exploiter got murdered by another exploiter.


Stranger Danger is still prevalent today as it was when we learned about it back in grade school.

1970- Don't talk to strangers.

1990- Don't accept rides from strangers.

Today- Get in a strangers car and tell him where you live.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Not saying she deserved it all; but there is a reason why Pimps are the second oldest profession. Gotta make sure the John's pay up & dont damage the merch.

If that girl had a pimp with violent tendencies to watch her back; she would still be alive today.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Stranger Danger is still prevalent today as it was when we learned about it back in grade school.
> 
> 1970- Don't talk to strangers.
> 
> ...





dirtylee said:


> Not saying she deserved it all; but there is a reason why Pimps are the second oldest profession. Gotta make sure the John's pay up & dont damage the merch.
> 
> If that girl had a pimp with violent tendencies to watch her back; she would still be alive today.


But Guys, micheal and the other posters think you are an incel unless you weep and wail like the Greek chorus.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> But Guys, micheal and the other posters think you are an incel unless you weep and wail like the Greek chorus.


I won't weep, but I'll use this story to better teach my grandkids of the dangers in society. There is a reason why the DOJ and FBI track violent crimes and have violent crime task forces.

It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that if you plaster yourself all over social media as a "sugar baby" and brag about it then it won't be long until you run into trouble.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> Not saying she deserved it all; but there is a reason why Pimps are the second oldest profession. Gotta make sure the John's pay up & dont damage the merch.
> 
> If that girl had a pimp with violent tendencies to watch her back; she would still be alive today.


Lol. Millenials thought they reinvented prostitution.

We don't need to feel bad about our life choices!

We don't need a pimp!

There's an app for that!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Lol. Millenials thought they reinvented prostitution.
> 
> We don't need to feel bad about our life choices!
> 
> ...


UberPimp


----------

